

PHP-CPP – A C++ library for developing PHP extensions - foldor
http://www.php-cpp.com/

======
foldor
The example [1] looks promising, but it would be nice if they used a more
applicable example. Sometimes these benchmarks can be misleading. I'm sure
there are certain tasks that this can be used for targeted optimizations, but
it should be used sparingly.

[1] [http://www.php-cpp.com/documentation/bubblesort](http://www.php-
cpp.com/documentation/bubblesort)

